# Hand made knives



## v-blades (Dec 14, 2022)

Hand made knives 5160 & damascus chef knives.
Please give yozr comment


----------



## mengwong (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Nemo (Dec 14, 2022)

Just to reiterate- Links to commerchal websites or social media lages are not allowed except for sponsoring members.

Photos containing these links are also not allowed. Please don't post photos with links to your site in them unless you wish to become a sponsoring vendor.

Please don't make me edit any more photos out.


----------

